
There may be flowing water on Mars. But is there intelligent life on Earth? - mailroof
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/29/water-mars-intelligent-life-earth-nasa?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
PeekPoke
Not in the offices of The Guardian...

